# new sheet metal for a plow?



## jeepwannab

i bought a fisher v plow the other day, its off an 05 or 06 so it shouldnt be that old, only problem it was used by parks and recreation and the calcium cloride ate just about all the sheet metal off the blade, i dont know how they managed to push any snow with it, but whats the best way to fix it, i was thinking about getting some 1/8" sheet metal and cutting and welding over top of whats left? is this problem cheap/easy fix? does anyone know if fisher sells the sheet metal pre cut and bent to do this?


----------



## theplowmeister

Bad idea The space between the old mold board and the new one will hold water and rot out real fast. Best to cut out the old mold board and weld in the new one.


----------



## pralfa

*Plow Skin*

I have reskinned several meyer standard length plows and I used the local sheet metal shop. I believe it was 11 Gauge black steel. I had it rolled to the arc of the blade and it worked great. A good prep and paint and it will last a long time. A sheet metal shop could also roll the steel for a V style plow. Good Luck!


----------



## sjwrangler

Be sure to get the proper steel. I think plow skins are made of hard, (not mild) steel. I had to drill through my Meyers plow to mount a snow deflector and had to borrow a carbide drill from a local machine shop to cut through it. The ribs are standard mild steel though.


----------



## josh9410

to do it right you should cut all the old steel out and have new rolled and welded into place...or if you want to go the cheap and easy route just get some thin poly and screw it to the whats left of the old moldboard


----------

